# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  سواحل کوش آداسی

## atefe.damavandi

*ساحل داون تاون*
ساحل داون تاون بین اسکله ساحلی و همچنین بندرگاه قرار دارد که در بین دیگر سواحل کوش آداسی بسیار پر طرفدار است که دارای تعداد زیادی هتل ها و اقامتگاه ها در نزدیکی ساحل می باشد که چشم انداز زیبایی به جزیره ی کبوتر و نمای بندر دارد. پیشنهاد می کنیم در سفر به کوش آداسی حتما به این ساحل رفته و از طبیعت زیبای آن لذت ببرید.





*ساحل زنان*
این ساحل یکی از شلوغ ترین سواحل شهر کوش اداسی به شمار می رود.نام این ساحل به دلیل این که زمانی به عنوان ساحل خصوصی زنان بوده نام گذاری شده است.در این ساحل می توانید تعداد بی شماری رستوران ، کافه ، مراکز اقامتی و هتل ها را ببینید و از آن ها استفاده کنید.این ساحل همه روزه از ساعت 7 صبح تا 7 بعد از ظهر فعال بوده و می توانید از امکانات آبی و ورزشی استفاده نمایید.





*ساحل طویل*
این ساحل به دلیل طول 18 کیلومتری خود به عنوان ساحل طویل شناخته شده که در داخل آن بخش های مختلف به صورت مجزا تعبیه شده است.این ساحل در 6 کیلومتری جنوب کوش اداسی واقع گردیده که می توانید خود را از طریق مینی بوس های شهری در عرض 15 دقیقه خود را به ساحل طویل برسانید.





*ساحل الماس ، ساحل طلا*
این ساحل که به نام های طلا و الماس شهرت دارد در مقابل اقامتگاه های قدیمی مانن آیدین تور سیتسی و نازیلی سیتسی در شهر کوش آداسی می باشد.این ساحل از قدیمی ترین سواحل کوش آداسی به شمار می رود که بسیاری از ویلا های قدیمی در این منطقه ساخته شده اند.





*ساحل شن های نقره ای*
این ساحل در قسمت ssk  شهر کوش آداسی واقع شده است که تعداد زیادی از رستوران ها ، کافه ها و هتل های مختلف می توانید ببینید و از آن ها استفاده کنید.گردشگران عزیز تور کوش آداسی می توانند خود را از  طریق مینی بوس های davutlar به ساحل شن های نقره ای برسانند.

----------

